# Portable Reverse Electroplating kit for scrap Gold Recovery free vileof gold



## denmark1982 (Jan 20, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Portable-Reverse-Electroplating-kit-for-scrap-Gold-Recovery-free-vileof-gold-/262116382989?hash=item3d075a990d:g:wlQAAOSwQjNW9E3~

i dont understand this.. but is it for a hole kit or just some parts


----------



## anachronism (Jan 20, 2017)

There are plenty of details on this forum of how to build this yourself. You're going to need to buy the power supply and cables yourself too.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 20, 2017)

There are quite a number of people cashing in on enthusiastic people who are looking for easy answers.
This one gets my twiglet quite abit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-Refining-System-Electrolitic-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-10K-12K-14K-Gold-Filled-/141059348909?hash=item20d7cad9ad:g:6m4AAOxyVUxSLy3a
With P&P near to £200 for a coffee pot so £20 for a baking dish and two crocodile clips is not too bad in comparison.the clips are not the only crocodiles involved.
To my mind it is quite simply obtaining money's through deception.


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 20, 2017)

anachronism said:


> There are plenty of details on this forum of how to build this yourself. You're going to need to buy the power supply and cables yourself too.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVg6RaI5RZg

if you mean this so can i tell then is not so cheap to build or buy here in denmark..
if you buy the item on ebay almost al the things is there so that is much cheaper on ebay


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 20, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of details on this forum of how to build this yourself. You're going to need to buy the power supply and cables yourself too.
> ...



Danger!!Danger Will Robinson!!
That is a concentrated sulfuric acid striping cell.
Have you any Fume control??
Have you ever handled any thing that will strip your skin to the bone in minutes and blind you in moment's??
If not you need to read Hoke and put all your stock into store for quite a while.
There are a set of experiments designed by Ms Hoke that will help educate you in the basics before you move on to anything more.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 20, 2017)

...everyone is looking for the easy way out... Wanting to make a quick buck.. So they search the interwebs and see these pieces of "equipment" that can get the job done.. They don't realize that there is work to be had before you can cash in, and alot of the prerequisite work is learning... ...learning about the equipment needed, the processes, the dangers. That is part of the downfall of the internet -instant gratification- they see a youtube video get gold recovered in a matter of minutes and they have the dilusion that it IS that easy... ...it's not, and never will be. There are no shortcuts...even if ebay or youtube tells you there is.

I find it hard to believe that in Denmark you cant find wire, alligator clips, and a pyrex baking pan..


----------



## anachronism (Jan 20, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



Maybe so. Your points about safety are valid and good Justin and I applaud you for that. That given, if we assume that everyone is too stupid to recognise the risks involved in refining, then nobody will learn or progress. People have to take some responsibility for themselves.


----------



## Owltech (Jan 20, 2017)

"Happiness is a way of travel, not a destination" and the same goes for knowledge I suppose. To me buying equipment is like going to cinema just to see the closing credits - you miss the whole experience of learning and applying what you've learned.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 20, 2017)

anachronism said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > denmark1982 said:
> ...


well twelve posts and not real understanding of the equipment.
I think I was quite laxed.
To complete Ms Hokes basic instruction is the least some one should have undertaken before going forward.It is all quite beautifully set out for us.One can not improve on just about perfection,why waste the time.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 20, 2017)

Owltech said:


> "Happiness is a way of travel, not a destination" and the same goes for knowledge I suppose. To me buying equipment is like going to cinema just to see the closing credits - you miss the whole experience of learning and applying what you've learned.



I agree....and I love buying equipment.

And I'll admit, I've often approached projects by watching the closing credits. Then ultimately I watch the movie. But then I end up reading the book, then taking a tour of the movie theatre, making friends with the guy who runs the projector booth and finding out they have an extra projector and they'll give me that movie if I want. Then I realize that the movie is made of film, and x ray films have silver, is there silver to reclaim on this film? 

...I'm in the process of building a cell. I understand the process. I understand the chemistry. I understand how many people have made it work with a pyrex dish, a strip of lead and a copper basket. 

But I cannot bring myself even think about buying the acid until I've got multiple layers of containment, multiple levels of protection, multiple fume handling systems. 

Concentrated sulfuric acid is scary. 

I put the brakes on all my refining. Buying material like crazy, but not doing much more until I have everything as controlled as I want it.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 20, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > justinhcase said:
> ...



Not everyone has partaken of Hokes' teachings as much as it may be beggar belief, and many of those who haven't are still extremely good refiners! I know that this heresy goes beyond the grain however it's not possible to judge someone's skills by the particular book or teacher they have had.

If anyone chooses to limit themselves to a historical genius (and she was) and assume that her words are perfection when written over 70 years ago then it truly is a limiting factor when presented with the challenges of modern refining.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 20, 2017)

anachronism said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...


Not saying she is a paragon or oracle.LOL
But every one who has read and learned from her can recognize a baking tray for what it is.
Having been called upon to instruct such basics as navigation I have the greatest respect for any teacher who can put into words such a complicated set of guidelines in such a friendly and understandable way.
even if you are a PHD in Chemistry you will still find illumination within her work.


----------



## galenrog (Jan 20, 2017)

Safety considerations aside for the moment, please note that all the EBAY seller is selling is an anode and a cathode. Materials for these can be easily obtained in Denmark for well under the 140 Kroner the seller is asking. 

Please put everything away for the foreseeable future. As others have pointed out, understanding and following all safety procedures for using concentrated sulphuric acid need to be followed. Jumping into any activity that can easily harm or kill you and those around you should not be taken lightly. Take things slow.

When members suggest reading Hoke, the mean to read "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" by C. M. Hoke. Published some 70 years ago, many here believe it is still the best primer on precious metal refining. Links to online versions can be found in some member signature lines.

You also should explore laws and regulations, EU, Danish, and local, to determine if you are prohibited from recovery and refining of precious metals. If you are still needing help putting things together a year from now, when I am next in Denmark, I would love to stop by and take a look. That is, if you are a reasonable distance from Kobenhavn.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 21, 2017)

Danger!!Danger Will Robinson!!
That is a concentrated sulfuric acid striping cell.
Have you any Fume control??
Have you ever handled any thing that will strip your skin to the bone in minutes and blind you in moment's??
If not you need to read Hoke and put all your stock into store for quite a while.
There are a set of experiments designed by Ms Hoke that will help educate you in the basics before you move on to anything more.[/quote]

thats funny eve time you guys need to give a info for something i have read befoe i wrote this thread


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 21, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...




you have it all wrong i have refind for some years now and i just join this forum to learn some new things and that you are doing is just making me and thats is why i not joined before i hate when other make fun of others
and am not stupid i have read that book


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 21, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> you have it all wrong i have refind for some years now and i just join this forum to learn some new things and that you are doing is just making me and thats is why i not joined before i hate when other make fun of others
> and am not stupid i have read that book


Denmark, you haven't mentioned how your lab is set up, not what chemicals you have, neither have you told us anything about what processes you have successfully used.

Your earlier threads haven't given much of confidence in your refining skills.
- I have no idea if your 100g gold bar was purchased from eBay, you never told us
- Your gold fingers turned orange, but which process did you use? You never told us.

How do you expect us to be able to know what you have done before or at which skill level you are?

Justin didn't make fun of you, he warned you of a dangerous procedure.

If you want our help I strongly suggest that you start to share some information about your setup and what exactly you have done so far of refining.

Göran


----------



## Owltech (Jan 21, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Owltech said:
> 
> 
> > "Happiness is a way of travel, not a destination" and the same goes for knowledge I suppose. To me buying equipment is like going to cinema just to see the closing credits - you miss the whole experience of learning and applying what you've learned.
> ...



Yeah you got my idea  maybe you should look for a remake of the movie with different "actors", mr. Acid Sulphuric stars in horror movies mostly IMHO 

sorry got carried away


----------

